# Stopped Levothyroxine again



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

So I have been on levothyroxine for about 5 weeks and the past 2 weeks I have felt very anxious and uncomfortable. I went to the doctor and he said that I should stop because my labs were already in range and that all my symptoms wouldnt be coming from my thyroid. I was on 50 mcg a couple months ago and began to feel well(also cut out dairy and soy). Im a little confused though bc I felt very hyperthyroid but my labs came up ok?(Also I had the labs on my second day off of the medication) TSH-1.7 and FT4-1.19 didnt see the FT3...Im just confused bc the way I was feeling I thought the labs would be very high...Now I dont know if ive jumped the gun again and the doctor and family seem to have given up on the thyroid as a possibilty of being the problem. The doctor said that if I dont feel well off the medication in a few weeks I should consider starting an anti depressant. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## SimpleSonflower (Aug 11, 2011)

I have similar problems but with Armour thyroid meds. I'm going through the anxiety, etc. too. Have you had your antibodies checked? There is some interesting information on www.stopthethyroidmadness.com that has to do with people with Hashi's and how when we start the meds, it can cause anxiety/panic attacks. This is due to the fact that our hormones are going through a literal roller coasters until we get the levels high enough that our thyroid basically stops trying to work on it's own and the meds take over. Hope this helps. I really do know what you're going through.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

bbdailey said:


> So I have been on levothyroxine for about 5 weeks and the past 2 weeks I have felt very anxious and uncomfortable. I went to the doctor and he said that I should stop because my labs were already in range and that all my symptoms wouldnt be coming from my thyroid. I was on 50 mcg a couple months ago and began to feel well(also cut out dairy and soy). Im a little confused though bc I felt very hyperthyroid but my labs came up ok?(Also I had the labs on my second day off of the medication) TSH-1.7 and FT4-1.19 didnt see the FT3...Im just confused bc the way I was feeling I thought the labs would be very high...Now I dont know if ive jumped the gun again and the doctor and family seem to have given up on the thyroid as a possibilty of being the problem. The doctor said that if I dont feel well off the medication in a few weeks I should consider starting an anti depressant. Any thoughts or suggestions?


Can you post all your labs with ranges ,dates they were drawn, whether you took your meds before the draw and exactly what medication you were on at time of draw.

Were your labs normal before beginning the levo?

If you were taking 50mcg an your labs came back normal - if high normal you could have symptoms a anxiety. I a just my meds by 1/4 of a Cytomel which is so small you would not think it would matter - BUT it does.

You might just have a bad doctor - I have had many.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I've also caught myself surprised by where the lab values were versus how I felt. The anxiety you mention could be from the rapidly changing hormone levels, either up or down. Or, as Lovlkn said, you could just have some anxiety. Or perhaps there is another underlying medical issue responsible. There is a great article by Dr. Hall about endocrine issues and anxiety (amongst other things): http://www.drrichardhall.com/anxiety.htm

Lovlkn makes another awesome point. A small change in medication can make a big difference. And everybody's amount of time until they feel it is going to vary by days, weeks, or months. I've experienced this myself as a newbie. For me if I bump up or down any more than 12.5 mcg of levothyroxine I notice it practically right away. Just because the medical literature says it takes effect in 3-4 weeks doesn't mean you won't feel it before then.

Yup, if you can post labs and ranges with notes, that might help in this mystery.

hugs6


----------

